# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Excalibur, unmanned aerial vehicle, Aurora Flight Sciences, Manassas, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Aurora Flight Sciences

Excalibur on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Aurora Excalibur VTOL UAV First Flight

Uploaded on Jul 21, 2009




> Aurora Flight Sciences video of the first flight of its Excalibur experimental vertical takeoff and landing unmanned aircraft. The 13ft-long UAV is powered by a tilting jet engine and three battery-powered lift fans. The aircraft made its first hover flight, lasting just under 2min, at Aberdeen proving Gorund in maryland on June 24. Excalibur is a proof-of-principle testbed for a 400kt VTOL unmanned combat aircraft.

----------


## Airicist

Aurora Excalibur Unmanned Vehicle

Uploaded on Jul 21, 2009




> Aurora Flight Sciences' Excalibur Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS) flawless first flight took place at Aberdeen Proving Grounds, Maryland on June 24, 2009. The vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) turbine hybrid electric unmanned air vehicle is the first of a new class of tactical unmanned combat air vehicles.

----------


## Airicist

Excalibur VTOL UAS

Published on Feb 2, 2016

----------

